# Tank help with Central American Cichlid tank



## Noddeg (Mar 30, 2015)

Hello I'm new here and still fairly new to keeping cichlids. I recently, back in November 2014 set up a 90 gallon tank and stocked it with:

-Cryptoheros Chetumalensis(one male)
-Cryptoheros Myrnae(Pair)
-Thorichthys Ellioti(Pair)
-Archocentrus Multispinosus(pair)

Over the coarse of the last five months.

I was wondering what is the best kind of way to set up the tank decorations and habitat for these. The Myrnae, Ellioti and Chet seem to really like the left side of the tank for some reason. Theres a grove of live plants on that side and they have each tried to claim it for breeding. I can't seem to get them to set up shop as it were in the left of the tank. I tried getting a hallow drift-wood type decoration, but so far(its in the middle-right of the tank), none of the Cichlids will go near it. Other than the occasional spat they all seem to get along fairly well and swim happily around the tank when there isn't any territorial/breeding stuff going on.

I just want them to have more places to go to diffuse aggression . I would appreciate any advice anyone could give me.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Welcome to C-F!

Perhaps the plants are offering the fish with what they see as the best spot to protect their eggs/fry. The plants offer cover and line of sight breaks from other fish. You could try some taller stones on the right side, or more plants.


----------



## Noddeg (Mar 30, 2015)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Welcome to C-F!
> 
> Perhaps the plants are offering the fish with what they see as the best spot to protect their eggs/fry. The plants offer cover and line of sight breaks from other fish. You could try some taller stones on the right side, or more plants.


Thankyou Mr.Newcastle. Its good to be here.

About the plants, that's what I did actually, the right is pretty heavily planted as well, even more than the left actually. The difference though is the plants on the right of the tank are pretty tall, and also plastic, while the ones on the right are largely real ones, there are two real plants on the right but the rest are plastic. I also added a piece of driftwood, though so far none of the fish will go inside it.


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

Also those breeds tend to be a little on the shy side. Have you tried some dither type fish (such as giant danios) to encourage them to be out and about a little more. Other things that can cause this are lighting or temperature differences from one side of the tank to the other. Just some things to think about. Good luck.

-CAgE


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Can you post a photo of your tank?


----------



## Noddeg (Mar 30, 2015)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Can you post a photo of your tank?


Yeah I can try and get a photo for you thankyou for your help.

Cage623: Yeah I have some dithers in there, a couple of mollies and some tetras(three lemons, six bloodfins).

An update as well: The Myrnae have given up making a nest for the moment, and I see fish going on the other side now. The plants seem to be breaking up the current on the left abit now, maybe that's why. Still no luck getting them into the driftwood though.


----------



## Noddeg (Mar 30, 2015)

Photo of the front of the tank.


----------



## Noddeg (Mar 30, 2015)

Noddeg said:


> Photo of the front of the tank.


You can see my Rainbow Cichlids and my Cryptoheros chetumalensis on the left most prominently, one of the Myrnae is on the bottom left. You can also see the Mollies and tetras.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

That wood log is quite small. It doesn't appear you have any hardscape, really. I would add some large and smaller stones in place of the plastic plants. Try to break up the tank and think in terms of territores. You could also use large pieces of driftwood along with rockwork.


----------



## Noddeg (Mar 30, 2015)

Yeah I agree about the plastic plants. How many rocks should I add? Would smooth, round rocks be best? Probably some bigger driftwood as well? Thankyou again for your help.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Very welcome. Rocks with some height and shape to help break up lines of sight would be best. Try to avoid all fist sized stones. I like to mix larger with smaller rocks at the base. Smooth ones are fine but hard to stack if you go that route. Try to avoid anything with shard edges. I get all my rock from a landscape supply yard. Super cheap. Or collect your own from the field.


----------



## Noddeg (Mar 30, 2015)

Are Central American cichlid habitats in general like African Cichlids? Is that what kind you have? Just curious.

I'll remember about the taller rocks, I had some smaller rocks but they didn't obscure line of sight and were really just in the way. They would be better if I had dwarf cichlids like apistos but I'm more into smaller centrals these days.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Well you could use clay pots and PVC. The fish won't really care. I saw your setup and figured your interests lie in a more natural approach. That's my preference as well.

I have Africans and a 6' CA tank with Thorichthys as my main fish. I have videos of most of my setups on YouTube. I have a link in my signature. I like big rocks/driftwood. I then build around those with smaller stones/branches. My CA tank is probably my favorite in terms of scape and fish behavior/activity. I do love my Africans as well.


----------



## Noddeg (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm definitely going to watch those youtube videos of yours. I just watched the one with the Ellioti/Maculipinnis pair tending fry. My Elliots are young still, about three inches(the male), starting to get some of the nice color yours have in that video. They seem to grow slower than my Crytoheros. How long did it take yours to reach that level of color and intensity may I ask?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

My largest are about 4". I do have a female that's smaller that spawns regularly. Not sure exactly when they started getting the distinctive blue spangling. I have a thread on the forum about this tank. I'll have to check it.


----------



## Noddeg (Mar 30, 2015)

Definitely be interested in seeing what you've done with that tank and how you take care of the Elliots Iggy Newcastle.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

The first page takes a while to load. I guess it's too many photos...
viewtopic.php?f=13&t=313530


----------



## Noddeg (Mar 30, 2015)

Your Macs look really a nice shade of crimson. I got mine around late November, and they had almost no color then, now they have the purple-red color on the throat and belly, but not the vivid coloration yours display. How long did it take yours to grow that big?


----------

